# Eyeshadow Shapes ?



## Life In Return (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, just a question about eyeshadow shapes. I have noticed some people do certain shapes, such as Lauren:












Argh, I know 'eyeshadow shape' isn't the best name for it, lol. But is there a certain technique that is used to achieve that ?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 15, 2006)

That's an excellent question    Maybe some of the more experienced e/s "veterans" can answer that (I've just started experimenting w/ eye looks more...I used to only wear neutrals very "carefully")..and I'd *love* to know how to do these looks as well.  I DO know that to get that sharp "edge" on the outer V, a tissue or business card can be held perpendicular to the eye/nose area while sweeping shadow in that V area; it creates a really nice, clean edge that looks like it took much skill and patience to create!

Anybody know any more tricks/tips?


----------



## more_please (Apr 17, 2006)

I tend to get messy/impantient when I do my e/s, so it gets everywhere around my eyes. Scotch Tape is the best! I picks up stray e/s without taking anything else. Its great for shaping your e/s too. HTH!

but yeah, I'd love to know how to do more shapes, esp cat eye! It never looks right when I do it


----------



## mAra (Apr 18, 2006)

I think the trick is to apply the darker colors in the deeper areas of your lids, like in the crease, beneath the brown bone


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 18, 2006)

You can also clean up the lines with a q-tip with fix+ or makeup remover.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2006)

it looks like lauren is just really good at identifying the natural shape between her lashline/outer corners and the ends of her eyebrows and connecting them very neatly.  perhaps with as suggested a q tip or scotch tape.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

I've heard some people use either a tissue, an index card or scotch tape...I haven't tried any but I really need to b/c I am horrible when it comes to applying shadow to the outer part of my eye.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Apr 20, 2006)

I am curious about this too...
Any tips?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 20, 2006)

This is why they say to do your eyes first then the rest of your face. So clean up is easy.


----------



## lara (Apr 20, 2006)

To help shape your e/s upwards, mark out your contour/crease first, then start to blend upwards until you start to form the shape you want, then build up the colour intensity.

Generally a good rule of thumb when creating eye shapes is to imagine an invisible line connecting the edge of your nose to the edge of your eyebrow, and don't extend past that.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2006)

Lara,this is great advice,thanks!


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2006)

Always glad to help!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow, thank you Lara


----------



## Stephy (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it must help to have that perfect eyebrow that falls on your face right in the right spot, if that makes sense. She can easily swipe the eyeshadow from lash to eyebrow as her eyebrow is in perfect line. lol. I make no sense. Either way I know to complete this skilled look I need to perfect my eyebrows!


----------



## user79 (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it REALLY depends on your eye shape. I have a very deep crease in my eyelids and it's hard for me to do some looks because they come out looking more square. I think it would be really hard for me to attain the same look as the 1st picture that was posted.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 22, 2006)

OMG how awesome is Lauren?? She blows me away!
 Anyhow, I must say that is the first time I have ever heard the scotch tape thing in my 20+years in makeup and it sounds BRILLIANT! I have always done the q-tip w/ remover bit. love that idea!


----------

